# OTTAWA | Claridge Icon | 143m | 45 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Claridge Icon gets the Go Ahead*



> April 11, 2013
> 
> It’s been happening in Toronto for the past five to 10 years – builders and the City are looking to maximize land and add density to our main streets in the form of high-rise condominium buildings. We are now at the pinnacle of the cycle, with 70 to 75 percent of all new homes in the Greater Toronto Area being in a condo.
> 
> ...











http://blog.newinhomes.com/news/claridge-icon-ahead/









http://blog.newinhomes.com/news/claridge-icon-ahead/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Ground broken in November:

*Condo Scene: Claridge set to break ground on Ottawa's tallest condo tower*












> Published on: October 30, 2014
> Last Updated: October 30, 2014 12:34 PM EDT
> 
> Make room, Ottawa condos, there’s a new building in town and this time its one of iconic proportions.
> ...


----------



## enrigue8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Now i think we can place it in section under construction i think.
Ottawa need skyscraper like that.
I am so glad.
:banana:


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Still in excavation at this point,no crane yet.Maybe it can be moved over to the under construction section in September


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*



Harley613 said:


> Ottawa's new tallest building is almost topped out! http://www.instagram.com/d.harleydavis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1196605/claridge-icon-ottawa-canada


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

September 2019 from Google Street View:


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Taken Jan 31, 2021*








*Credit: Keefe Russel Primett (@00keefer) • Instagram photos and videos 
User: #ottawa hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos *


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 20:*

Dows lake skyline by drizzo613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seems this builder has a few highrise condos u/c in the city.

*An up-and-coming location and ‘unbelievable views’ *
Ottawa Citizen _Excerpt_
July 14, 2021

The skyline at the north end of Hintonburg is about to get a whole lot higher.

Boasting unobstructed views in every direction, including overlooking the Ottawa River, Claridge Homes’ latest condo tower is set to rise along Somerset Street West next to the O-Train line near Preston Street.

It’s called, appropriately, Claridge Hintonburg, and it launched June 26 offering 30 floor plans and 262 units spanning 30 floors.

...

It’s the fourth condo tower Claridge has on the go right now, joining Icon in nearby Little Italy and Claridge Moon and Claridge Royale downtown.

More : An up-and-coming location and ‘unbelievable views’


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Inquest into 2016 death at construction site of Ottawa's tallest condo set for July *
Ottawa Citizen _Excerpt_
Jan 24, 2022

The deadly cost of Ottawa’s tallest condo will be examined at an inquest into the 2016 death of Olivier Bruneau, a layout carpenter crushed by falling ice in an unsafe excavation pit during the construction of Claridge Icon on Preston Street.

The inquest, which is prohibited from assigning blame, is scheduled for July.

Back in 2016, the excavation pit at the condo site was one of the most dangerous places to make a living because of the falling ice — big slabs of it. Workers tried different methods to get rid of the deadly ice, but nothing worked, and instead of halting construction until the end of winter, the work continued.

More : Inquest into 2016 death at construction site of Ottawa's tallest condo set for July


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Coroner's inquest into Olivier Bruneau's death begins *
CBC _Excerpt_
Oct 11, 2022 

The coroner's inquest into the death of Olivier Bruneau, who was crushed by a chunk of falling ice at an Ottawa construction site six years ago, begins Tuesday. 

Bruneau, a 24-year-old assistant layout carpenter from Gatineau, Que, was working at the bottom of a nine-storey-deep construction pit at the Claridge Icon condo site in Little Italy in March 2016 when he was crushed by a 56-kilogram chunk of ice that came detached from one of the excavation walls.

The inquest, which had previously been scheduled for July and was expected to last five days, is now expected to last nine days and hear from about 16 witnesses.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/olivier-bruneau-inquest-ottawa-construction-death-1.6612042


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Bruneau's death 'was not the only time' ice fell and struck worker at Claridge Icon site, inquest hears *
Ottawa Citizen _Excerpt_
Oct 12, 2022 

The coroner’s inquest into the construction site death of Olivier Bruneau will hear evidence that falling ice was previously identified as an issue at the Claridge Icon building site and that there were other “near-misses” in the weeks before Bruneau was killed.

Bruneau, a 24-year-old layout carpenter from Gatineau, was working at the site for contractor Bellai Brothers on March 23, 2016 when he was crushed by a slab of falling ice estimated to be four metres in length and weighing 56 kilograms.

Workers were about 30 metres below ground level, laying the foundation for a nine-and-a-half-level underground parking garage for the eventual 46-storey condominium tower at the corner of Preston Street and Carling Avenue.

More : Bruneau's death 'was not the only time' ice fell and struck worker at Claridge Icon site, inquest hears


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Olivier Bruneau's death could have been prevented, worker tells inquest *
CBC _Excerpt_
Oct 15, 2022

Concerns over falling ice were frequently discussed among the workers of an Ottawa construction site where 24-year-old Olivier Bruneau was struck and killed in March 2016.

But two workers who testified Friday as part of the provincial coroner's inquest into Bruneau's death that began earlier this week say those concerns never led to any formal action from their supervisors.

When Michel Dequanne first started working at the Claridge Icon condo construction site in Ottawa, he said his colleagues shared one piece of advice: keep an eye on the ice. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/breneau-death-construction-site-inquest-1.6617263


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ice 'had to be removed' from Claridge Icon work site, ministry inspector tells Bruneau inquest *
Ottawa Citizen _Excerpt_
Oct 18, 2022

A Bellai Brothers supervisor overseeing the Claridge Icon building site said he was not invited to a safety meeting where a Ministry of Labour inspector discussed solutions to the falling ice.

Leo Simard testified Tuesday at the inquest into the death of Olivier Bruneau, a 24-year-old layout carpenter who was working at the site for Bellai Brothers on March 23, 2016 when he was killed by a slab of ice estimated to be four metres in length and weighing 56 kg.

Workers were about 30 metres below ground level, laying the foundation for the eventual 46-storey condominium tower at the corner of Preston Street and Carling Avenue.

More : Ice 'had to be removed' from Claridge Icon work site, ministry inspector tells Bruneau inquest


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Inspector tells inquest he wishes he'd stopped work before Olivier Bruneau was killed *
CBC _Excerpt_
Oct 20, 2022

Christian Bruneau told the inquest into his son Olivier's death he still doesn't understand why Ontario's Ministry of Labour (MOL) didn't stop work at the construction site after another worker had been hit by falling ice weeks before.

On Wednesday, more than six years after the 24-year-old from Gatineau, Que., was killed at the Claridge Icon condo excavation by falling ice, Bruneau had a chance to ask the ministry inspector who visited the pit that day.

"The question that haunts me is why the MOL didn't shut down that work site until the ice buildup was dealt with?" he said.

"Was it the best decision for an inspector who viewed such a terrible hazard to walk away, leaving it to the employer to take appropriate action?"

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/olivier-bruneau-death-inquest-claridge-icon-ottawa-1.6621948


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this building is so lonely 😭 😭


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*'We were wrong': Claridge exec tells worker death inquest of safety decision *
CBC _Excerpt_
Oct 22, 2022

The chief operating officer of the development company behind the Claridge Icon condo project said, looking back, he sees areas of improvement on the site where Olivier Bruneau was killed by falling ice.

"This was a very atypical scenario. I mean, in hindsight a lot of things should have been done differently," said Shawn Malhotra, the chief operating officer of Claridge Homes, at the inquest into Bruneau's death.

While testifying Friday, Malhotra was pressed on the location of a snow safety fence that was set up weeks before Bruneau's death in March 2016.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/bruneau-inquest-claridge-homes-safety-1.6625708


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Killed worker Olivier Bruneau's inquest resumes *
CBC _Excerpt_
Nov 9, 2022

As the coroner's inquest into the 2016 death of Olivier Bruneau resumes Wednesday, the father of the late Ottawa construction worker says he's relieved that most of the family's pressing questions are being answered.

Bruneau, a 24-year-old assistant layout carpenter from Gatineau, Que, was working at the bottom of a nine-storey-deep construction pit at the Claridge Icon condo site in Little Italy in March 2016 when he was crushed by a 56-kilogram chunk of ice that came detached from one of the excavation walls.

The inquest began Oct. 11, after being rescheduled from July. It was expected to last nine days and hear from about 16 witnesses. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/olivier-bruneau-inquest-death-father-christian-1.6645035


----------

